# Advice on cracking nuts



## waldeneffect (Nov 2, 2008)

Over the last couple of years, I've been trying to grow more and more of my food.  But I'm getting stuck on nuts.  Not because I can't grow them, but because I just don't have time to crack them!  

We've tried plain old hand-held nutcrackers and a nutcracking gadget which whacks nuts with a metal weight.  Nothing fits my criteria for fast and easy.  Any better ideas?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think there is an "easy" way.  The easiest I have found is just a nutcracker.  Some things are worth the trouble 

Now you know why shelled pecans are so expensive!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't help you either. Most of them that I crack end up in the trash, lol Especially the Brazilian nuts.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 3, 2008)

Vise-Grip pliers let you adjust the cracking point to the size of the nut and  provide compound leverage.


----------



## jpaulg (Nov 3, 2008)

What sort of nuts are you cracking? I use one of these, which does the job almost as well as anything: http://www.getprice.com.au/Cuisena-BONK-Nut-Cracker-Gpnc_251--33084674.htm

As a kid I used two bricks to open Macadamias, but my fingertips always thought it was a bad idea.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

I love nuts around the holidays. So do my guests.
And it was always a challenge using the standard nut cracker/pick method.
But years ago my mother gave me her nut cracker. 
Now it's not only easy, but fun. 
I think these are still available, at least online, so see if this will fit your need.
Jpaulg, neat gadget, but too much twisting for the wrist-challenged.

Oh, and Waldeneffect, WELCOME to DC.c


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 3, 2008)

my wife is good at cracking my ..........


walnuts that i buy with a simple nut cracker.

I liek the fresh stuff but sometimes its not worth teh hassel and the mess.


----------



## waldeneffect (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions!  The nutcracker I have isn't exactly like this but is along the line of the Duke Walnut Cracker.  (This isn't letting me post a link, so you'll have to google for it.)

I'm really looking for something on the more industrial scale, though --- I'd love to be able to spend a few hours cracking all of my nuts for the year.  Surely those nuts I get in the store aren't cracked by hand?  I'm envisioning something where I put a bunch of nuts in and it cracks their shells, then somehow I'm able to use water or something to separate the shells from the nuts.  (But maybe I'm dreaming... 

As for what kind --- locally, I'm mostly dealing with peanuts, black walnuts, and chestnuts.  I know that peanuts don't sound like they're all that hard to crack, but after you're cracking for about an hour your fingers get sore!  And we really love the taste of chestnuts uncooked, while all of the ways to get them out of their shells easily involve heat.  I guess I'll have to keep looking!

Glad to meet you all!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 3, 2008)

Walden,

BTW welcoem aboard.

I watch how its made and see how they do it.

im sure if you go to you tube you can seeh ow they crack the nuts in an industrial manner.

i love watching the tree shaker thing for the walnuts.  its awesome.


----------

